# lightweight graphical diff?



## bigearsbilly (Sep 6, 2011)

does anyone recommend  a nice lightweight diff
for X?

I like a nice lightweight system where possible so have a
preference for ports without a squillion dependencies.


----------



## graudeejs (Sep 6, 2011)

`$ vim -d file1 file2`
or
`$ gvim -d file1 file2`


----------



## bes (Sep 6, 2011)

textproc/fldiff


----------



## bigearsbilly (Sep 6, 2011)

*[solved]*

I forgot about vimdiff.

Tried textproc/fldiff, nice and (I like fltk).

Also textproc/tkdiff is good

Though I guess vim does it all.

(how does one mark as solved?)


----------



## graudeejs (Sep 6, 2011)

Edit first post in advanced mode, and there, near TITLE is a listbox, set it to [SOLVED]


----------



## bigearsbilly (Sep 6, 2011)

thanks,

This seems to be the best so far (if you have X)

textproc/xxdiff

For the simple fact that you can diff directories too and drill down into 
the individual files.

I have found a combination of vimdiff and a graphical (tkdiff xxdiff)
to be the best on the toolbelt.


----------

